# Wear  a poppy to WWII veteran's funeral?



## liams mom (9 Aug 2010)

I am wondering if I should wear a poppy to the funeral of my uncle, a World War II veteran and POW who died in his sleep on Sunday? I am  an army wife and my DH is in Afghanistan so I cannot ask him about protocol. Would this be appropriate? We are going to the Legion after his funeral for drinks, as was laid out in his last wishes. He was a member. Any help would be appreciated.  iper:


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Aug 2010)

The poppy has very much become a general symbol for remembrance used at funerals and memorial services. It's use is no longer only at Remembrance Day and you would not be out of line in any way to wear it.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2010)

Nothing on the RCL website indicates it would be inapropriate, as far as i can see anyways.


----------



## liams mom (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I also checked the Legion website and found a quote:

There is no set period when the Poppy should be worn. In fact, a person may wear a Poppy at any time. Traditionally, however, the Poppy is worn during the Remembrance period, which is from the last Friday in October to the end of the day on 11 November. It is also suggested that Poppies be worn at other commemorative events throughout the year, such as the Battle of the Atlantic, the Battle of Britain, a memorial service at a Legion Convention and other similar occasions.The Poppy is also worn by Colour Parties when on parade and by members attending funeral services for veterans.  

I see however, that it says the poppy is worn by "members" and I am not a Legion member.  I wondered if I should just stop into the local Legion and see if they have another suggestion. Maybe a Legion pin or a Canadian flag pin? I really don't want to offfend anyone. Although, having my own DH overseas serving on this Roto likely means that no one will say anything to me one way or the other. They would probably be worried about offending me! Everyone at the funeral knows that I am keeping the home fires burning for my soldier.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2010)

liams mom said:
			
		

> I see however, that it says the poppy is worn by "members" and I am not a Legion member.



Read the context in which "member" is being used.

The first 2 phrases of your quote answer you question without a doubt.


----------



## liams mom (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks Cdn Aviator. I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2010)

and also,

Sorry for your family's loss and thanks for your uncle's service.


----------



## Franko (9 Aug 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.

I am a RCL member and would not be one bit offended if you wore a poppy to his service.

It shows your respect for what he did for our country. Wear it and be proud.

Regards


----------



## OkanaganHeat (9 Aug 2010)

So sorry for your loss.

At my Step-Grandfather's funeral earlier this year poppies were given upon entering the funeral as he had served during WWII. At the conclusion of the service, the poppies were laid at a memorial for him at the front of the chapel. Was a nice tribute and seems fitting to one that had given of himself for our country.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2010)

We wear poppies to the Legion memorial service. At the end of the service, each member approaches the casket to pay final respects and takes the poppy from their lapel and places it in the casket. I would have no problem with a non Legion member joining that line up.


----------



## liams mom (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks to everyone. We will miss him. He never talked about his service very much, except with my DH, who of course has some understanding being a serving member of the forces himself.  I guess my uncle just wanted to keep his memories mostly private.

I will wear the poppy and maybe when I arrive I will see that others have done the same or even that my uncle's wife has asked the Legion to provide poppies for everyone.  We are having a drink at the Legion after the funeral service, as was requested by my uncle in his last wishes.


----------

